# Need help on which router to buy



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

I have never had a need for a router, but now that I am going to add a new i7 rig to help crunch for WCG I guess I need one.

I do not want to spend a lot but do want one that will meet my needs. I am not interested in a wireless router and there will only be two rigs hooked-up to it.
My needs are pretty simple: crunching on 2 computers (WCG), some on-line gaming (very infrequent), web browsing, use STEAM frequently to play games. I currenlt have a high speed broadband connection and would prefer not to see a decrease in performance.
Any ideas?

Thanks ~ router noob I am


----------



## MadClown (Aug 8, 2009)

Linksys WRT54G, nuff said.


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2009)

$32 bucks free shipping and a $10 dollar rebate = $22 bucks. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127091


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Linksys WRT54G, nuff said.



A little expesive. Don't have need for wireless, but maybe in the future might have a need.

Thanks



erocker said:


> $32 bucks free shipping and a $10 dollar rebate = $22 bucks. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127091



Yeah - that is the one I was thinking about. However reading the reviews makes me skeptical. People talk a lot about packet drops, connection issues, etc..
It may be their provider, I am just not sure.
Have you used this router erocker?
Oh, and one more thing. I love the Egg, but the free shipping never applies to Alaska


----------



## BobBarr (Aug 8, 2009)

+1 For the linksys listed above.


----------



## Greek (Aug 8, 2009)

*Definatelly WRT54GX*

I used the linksys WRT54GX for 2 years, i can say i only have good things to say about it, very stable, no decrease in performance at all, when i first brought it i didnt have any wireless devices but i thought one day ill buy a laptop so ill need it might as well take it.

I dunno about the prices in the US i paid #35 for mine as one of the antennas was broken but wireless still worked great as the cable was still in tact.

I could go back to that router as i have a problem with mine atm, but im looking for a N router so probs not.


If you havent got enough money, try to find some my friend and get it, its a great buy i would recommend it for sure.

Regards

Greek


----------



## MadClown (Aug 10, 2009)

edit: Linksys firmware can be easily updated aswell, if thats a plus, im running tomato firmware


----------



## HammerON (Aug 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> pretty much any linksys router is good, you cant go wrong, i got mine for free too, lol



Free is always nice
Thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Linksys WRT54G WRT54G*L*, nuff said.



Fixed that for you.  The current WRT54G it utter crap, the WRT54GL(which uses the pre-v5 WRT54G hardware) is probably one of the best consumer routers you can get once you throw some third party firmware on it.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 10, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Fixed that for you.  The current WRT54G it utter crap, the WRT54GL(which uses the pre-v5 WRT54G hardware) is probably one of the best consumer routers you can get once you throw some third party firmware on it.




thats what I ment, but I do have the WRT54G ver. 3 and it seems fine, been connected for over 100 days straight, only reset it because i thought it was having issues, but it turned out to be vista changing stuff on me


----------

